# HELP! I can't view the Banner of Truth Site



## dannyhyde (Jan 30, 2008)

Someone with way more expertise than me is needed (this doesn't take much).

I don't know know why, but anytime I try to log onto The Banner of Truth website (www.banneroftruth.org) the screen is blank and at the top of the page above the address bar it reads (GIF Image, 1x1 pixels)...what does this mean? Why can’t I see the site?

I've tried using Safari, Firefox, and Camino. Scott Clark said that he used Camino this morning and saw the site, then I used my wife's computer with Internet Explorer and saw the site...HELP!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 30, 2008)

It's working for me (using IE).


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 30, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> It's working for me (using IE).





I wonder if the problem is not your internet connection. Oftentimes, the connection gets "old," and won't function much. Try unplugging the connection, waiting about ten minutes, then plugging it back in.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 30, 2008)

That is bizarre pastor. Try googling the site and enter through another door. Also, try clearing private data. It's working for me in Firefox.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 30, 2008)

Working for me in Firefox as well.


----------



## jawyman (Jan 30, 2008)

It works for me. I just opened it from the link in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Jan 30, 2008)

dannyhyde said:


> Someone with way more expertise than me is needed (this doesn't take much).
> 
> I don't know know why, but anytime I try to log onto The Banner of Truth website (www.banneroftruth.org) the screen is blank and at the top of the page above the address bar it reads (GIF Image, 1x1 pixels)...what does this mean? Why can’t I see the site?
> 
> I've tried using Safari, Firefox, and Camino. Scott Clark said that he used Camino this morning and saw the site, then I used my wife's computer with Internet Explorer and saw the site...HELP!



Maybe they dont want you to view it and blocked you ip addy....Big brother is watching you Danny.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jan 30, 2008)

Maybe they have excommunicated you 

Where is Steve Burlew when you need him?


----------

